# Grampa dave's chilli recipe . . .



## ez2cdave

*Well, in case you hadn't guessed, I'm "Grampa Dave" . . . Here, at my grand-children's request, is my chilli recipe !

Please note that this recipe provides a "safe starting point" as to heat and intensity . . . Add more seasoning, as desired !

GRAMPA Dave's Chili

INGREDIENTS :

1 lb. - 80% Ground Chuck
2 Cans - Great Value "Chili-Ready" Tomatoes ( Wal-Mart brand name )
1 Can - Dark Red Kidney Beans
1 Can - Light Red Kidney Beans
1 Can - Tomato Sauce
1 Large - Green Pepper ( Diced )
1 Medium Vidalia Onion ( Diced )
1 Tablespoon - Chili Powder ( "Safe" Starting Point )
4 - Beef Bouillon Cubes 
4 oz. - Sliced Mushrooms ( Optional )
Garlic ( As Desired )
Black Pepper ( As Desired )
Seasoned Salt ( As Desired )
Cayenne Pepper ( As Desired - Use Sparingly )

PREPARATION & COOKING :

(1) Combine ALL Ingredients, EXCEPT the GROUND CHUCK and the ONIONS in a large pot and heat over Medium-High heat, stirring occasionally.

(2) Brown Ground Chuck and DRAIN THOROUGHLY ( Add a sprinkling of additional Seasonings as listed above, if desired, to add flavor during cooking ). Add to Ingredients prepared in Step 1.

(3) Place Diced Onions in a large skillet and saute them, until brown ( They are cooked separately to prevent an "overpowering" Onion flavor in the Chili ) Additional seasoning may be used, if desired . . . DRAIN THOROUGHLY and add to Pot.

(4) Add the GROUND CHUCK and ONIONS to the pot and stir until thoroughly mixed in. Add water, as needed ( it will simmer out during cooking )

(5) Cook Chili over MEDIUM-HIGH heat, until it comes to a BUBBLING Boil, stirring occasionally . . . REDUCE Heat to MEDIUM-LOW and allow to cook for at least TWO HOURS, stirring occasionally . . . DO NOT ALLOW Chili to RE-BOIL and LOWER HEAT, as needed.

(6) "TASTE-TEST" During Cooking and Adjust Seasonings, as desired . . . SERVE & ENJOY ! ! !*


----------



## surfmom

thanks!


----------



## Paymaster

Good deal!


----------



## sudshunter

Sounds great...


----------



## ez2cdave

I really hope that everyone enjoys this recipe . . . When they come over to spend the night, ll three of my grand-kids say, "Grampa, can we make chili tonight?" . . . Who could say no to that ? - LOL !


----------



## ez2cdave

I forgot to mention . . . We usually eat this Chili with shredded Cheddar Cheese and a big "dollop" of Sour Cream on top.


----------



## OldBay

Mushrooms in chili are underrated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sleepyhead

Thanks.


----------



## ez2cdave

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and that 2014 will be better than 2013 was !


----------



## Doug81

Very similar to my favorite. I use 2 lbs. of meat (sometimes 1 of them is ground Italian sausage) and cook it in a crockpot. High for an hour then low for 4 to 6. Haven't used mushrooms but I'm gonna give that a try next time


----------



## ez2cdave

Doug81 said:


> Very similar to my favorite. I use 2 lbs. of meat (sometimes 1 of them is ground Italian sausage) and cook it in a crockpot. High for an hour then low for 4 to 6. Haven't used mushrooms but I'm gonna give that a try next time


Sounds good to me . . . Please report back after you try it . . . Thanks !


----------



## ez2cdave

Anyone else try it out ?


----------



## ez2cdave

I just made a batch tonight . . . My Grandkids over for the night !

Hope everyone enjoys this recipe !!!


----------



## ez2cdave

Well, before long, colder weather will start moving in on us . . . This recipe is perfect for the times on the Pier, Beach, or right in your own home ! ! !


----------



## ez2cdave

Well, the first ICY BLAST has arrived and I just made a big pot of my chili ... Perfect !

"Grampa" Dave


----------



## ez2cdave

Thanks to everyone who has been PM'ing me about this and telling me how much they enjoy it . . . Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave

I made a big batch for the lousy weather . . . Took some to the neighbors, too !

Mmm, mmm, GOOD ! ! !


----------



## wdbrand

Don't mean to bust your bubble, but way to many ingredients. Meat, beans and chili powder mix is all you need. If it ain't thick enough, add some corn starch. And please throw the tomatoes in the commode. On a scale of 1 to 10, I'll give yours a 2. And that's only because you used meat.


----------



## ez2cdave

wdbrand said:


> Don't mean to bust your bubble, but way to many ingredients. Meat, beans and chili powder mix is all you need. If it ain't thick enough, add some corn starch. And please throw the tomatoes in the commode. On a scale of 1 to 10, I'll give yours a 2. And that's only because you used meat.


That's why there are so many different varieties of Chili out there . . . Everybody has their own "taste" they like !

There are also those that say "real Chili" doesn't have Beans . . . Many people also add Cumin, but I think it can easily get overpowering.

Start a new thread and post up your recipe !

Tight Lines !


----------



## wdbrand

Will do!!!!


----------



## ez2cdave

Well, it's almost "Chili Weather", once again . . .


----------



## Jollymon

I'm sitting in the mid atlantic ,it's going to 90 today ... Not feeling like Chili Weather ,,, Cold Beer is more like it


----------



## DaBig2na

OMG! NO HE DIDN' 
(think fat black girl from the hood, with the head shake and eye roll)

We have had so many days this past summer over 90 and as I sit here it's FREAKIN 87 DEGREES. This idiot is talking "ITS ALMOST TIME".... Most of us are still eating watermelon, cantaloupe , and fresh peaches. Then Drinking Jollymon's beer..BBQ chicken off da grill, hot dogs, hamburgers, Fresh Salads..More of Jollymon's Beer.

I knew it was just a matter of time before he would bump that Nasty Chili Recipe back to the top.
He has been doing it since he posted it. In Sept of 2013 

If you have to use Wal Mart brand ANYTHING, Sends up warning flags.

A RECIPE uses precise measurements ( where are they?) . 
**"one can of this, two cans of that" , and "as desired" doesn't qualify as a precise measurement 

If you are using ground beef, why in the hell would you add four beef bouillon cubes?
**Oh, maybe the beef came from Walmart too... 

Does anyone who frequents P&S Forum really believe Dave was PM'ed with Rave Reviews of this RECIPE?
***NOT***

wdbrand.. Was being generous by giving a 2 on a ten scale...I'm thinking...... he'd rather eat Alpo Beef All Beef Chunks, than GRANDPA DAVES CHILI!!!

Everytime he mentions that he is a Grandpa, it reminds me that he was allowed to pro-create from a shallow gene pool.


----------



## ez2cdave

dabig2na said:


> omg! No he didn' ( think fat black girl from the hood, with the head shake and eye roll ) .... Most of us are still eating watermelon.


_ y-a-w-n . . .


----------



## ez2cdave

I'm playing by the Rules . . . You ???


----------



## Garboman

ez2cdave said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been PM'ing me about this and telling me how much they enjoy it . . . Tight Lines !


I just got a PM about how great your chili is too...


----------



## The Joker

R.o.t.f.l.m.f.a.o


----------



## ez2cdave

Garboman said:


> I just got a PM about how great your chili is too...


The secret to successful promotion is to get people talking. That's why TV commercials work.

Whether people like them or not, they talk about them and the word spreads.

The more you all talk, the more people get to see the "real you".

Tight Lines !


----------

